# VulkanBike-Festival/VulkanBike-extreme 09. - 11.09.05



## dommi (12. August 2005)

Wer den Bikesport liebt, kommt in der Eifel voll auf seine Kosten! 5 mal MTB-Sport mit drei unterschiedlichen Marathons, abseits der gängigen Rundstreckenrennen, lautet das Motto. Jeden Tag ein echtes Rennen mit super Preisgeldern und einem umfagreichen Serviceangebot. Die Strecken führen mitten durch das Herz der Vulkaneifel und sind der Hammer. Auf 60 km, 80 km und 70 km biket man über den Dächern der Eifel, durch tiefe Schluchten und Täler, entlang zahlreicher Bachläufe und durch dichte Wälder. Das ist nicht nur ein Marathon, sondern ein echtes Erlebnis!! Mehr Abwechslung bekommt ihr garantiert nirgens und das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis stimmt, wie man es von den letztjährigen Veranstaltungen gewohnt ist. Teilnehmerpräsent, die Startunterlagen werden einem zugeschickt, die Startnummer darf behalten werden, top-Verpflegung, freundlicher Service und viele,viele Helfer, die für ein unbeschwertes Bikewochenende sorgen. Natürlich gibt es auch wieder ein fettes Rahmenprogramm mit Liveacts und Party. Wer von allem nicht genug bekommen kann, hat noch die RWE-BikeNight: Ein CC-Stadtrennen in der Nacht und mitten durch die Stadt Daun. Dabei gibt es Nachtshopping, Kneipenfestival und eine Open-Air Bühne. Also, tausend Gründe um in die Vulkaneifel zu kommen. Ihr findet alles unter www.vulkanbike.de/extreme


----------



## pollux8 (14. August 2005)

Ich war letztes Jahr von Eurer Tour total begeistert   .Aber dieses Jahr erschrecken die hohen Preise mich einfach .Jeder Tag 45 Euro.und das bei nur läppischen 60 - 80 Km.Letztes Jahr waren es bei 40 Euro 100 km.Tagesausflügler dürfen nicht mehr in der Turnhalle pennen.Und dann der Hickhack mit den Touren.Am Ziel muß man erschöpft den Bus aufsuchen ,um nach Daun zurückzukehren.Und zur Aftershowparty bekommt man für das Geld nur eine Ermäßigungskarte.Ich weiß nicht.Wenn ich nichts anderes vorhabe komme ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (15. August 2005)

ich bin so verrückt und hab mich angemeldet....

das mit dem bus zurück fahren finde ich auch etwas nervig.... ich hab vor mit einem unausgebauten transporter zu kommen. gibt es viellleicht jemand, der mit nem camper kommt und noch nen platz frei hat oder betreuer dabei, der meinen bus fahren könnte oder so? wäre für jeden vorschlag dankbar, der mir das rumfahren nach dem rennen ersparen könnte!


----------



## BaSiS (15. August 2005)

hallo liebes Forum ,

handelt es sich bei diesem Quatsch eigentlich um eine Touristikfahrt odeer wie letztes Jahr angekündigt um ein Rennen ?


----------



## joe.man (15. August 2005)

Bin bis auf einmal jedes Jahr mitgefahren, es war immer ein Highlight, aber dieses Jahr erschreckt mich der Preis und die Organisation. Mein Highlight war dieses Jahr in Wetter.
Die Strecke ist kaum zu toppen und das alles für 20 .    
Also von Preis/Leistung kann in der Eifel nicht die Rede sein.
Das Rahmenprogramm könnte auch um einiges besser sein, war mir aber immer egal da ich ja sowieso unterwegs war.
Für mich hat sich die Eifel erledigt.


----------



## Storck-Racer (20. August 2005)

Ich bin bis jetzt 2x mitgefahren und fand den Rundkurs und die Stimmung eigentlich immer super!!!
Als ich von den Plänen von diesem Jahr gehört habe, war ich sehr enttäuscht   , da es zu 100% nicht so gut sein wird, wie in den letzten Jahren.
Habe mich aufgrund der örtlichen Nähe trotzdem angemeldet.


----------



## Forest (24. August 2005)

BaSiS schrieb:
			
		

> hallo liebes Forum ,
> 
> handelt es sich bei diesem Quatsch eigentlich um eine Touristikfahrt odeer wie letztes Jahr angekündigt um ein Rennen ?



Toll, Du weisst ja noch nicht mal worum es überhaupt geht findest aber dass das alles Quatsch sei...


Forest


----------



## Chr!s (24. August 2005)

Bin auch angemeldet und das mit einem komischen Gefühl im Magen. Bin bisher fast jedes Jahr mitgefahren und eine Steigerung in Atmosphäre oder Leistungen, schönere Strecken o.ä. war wirklich nicht vorhanden. Erschreckend hoch daher der Preis, der sich augenscheinlich aus den Buskosten ergibt. Ich für meinen Teil werde mein Bike bestimmt nicht aus den Augen lassen, nur um mit dem Bus zum Start zurückzugurken. Egal wie gut bewacht die Plätze sein mögen, irgendein Idiot findet sich immer, der Spaß dran hat, an fremden Rädern rumzufingern.
Aber es gilt abzuwarten, vielleicht wird ja alles besser, als in den vergangenen Jahren. Vielleicht wird es wirklich DAS Event des Jahres und wir werden noch unseren Enkeln davon erzählen...   

Man sieht sich,  

_*Chr!S*_


----------



## supasini (24. August 2005)

bin auch die letzten drei jahre dabei gewesen.
dieses jahr nicht, wenn mich auch der Extrem gereizt hat - aber mir war das 
1. alles zu undurchsichtig, wie das funktionieren soll: rücktransport, fahrräder, unterkünfte (wo soll ich schlafen: immer am selben ort?) gibt es einen kostenlosen abstellplatz für wohnwagen o.ä.)...
2. wer kann freitags 14 uhr starten? - ich nicht!
schade!
aber wenn die tour gut ausgeschildert wird, soll ja als permanente tour geschehen, dann fahre ich sie mal ohne gedrängel! das macht in der eifel nämlich auch richtig laune! siehe: http://www.die-sinis.de/Martin/Radfahren/Mehrtages-Touren/TransEifel_2004/transeifel_2004.html


----------



## easymtbiker (24. August 2005)

also ich kann das ganze rumgemaule hier nicht verstehen. ok, wenn jemand letztes jahr für nen tagesmarathon 25 zahlte und jetzt 40 ist das viel, aber 3 tage für 115 find ich günstig, vergleicht das mal mit anderen etappen- veranstaltungen, tac, trans-schwarzwald usw!
und wenn es wie versprochen viele schöne single- trails gibt und abends warme duschen bin ich glücklich!
ansonsten: fr, 14h: kostet mich auch n tag urlaub
übernachtung findet meines erachtens am startort statt (also 3 verschiedene orte). und ich werde es so handhaben: es gibt ja einen  gepäcktransport, in meinem gepäck sind dann n radschloss und duschsachen drin. also nach dem rennen erst mal rad abgeben und abschliessen,  duschen und dann mit dem bus zurück und das auto holen, kein problem!


----------



## BaSiS (27. August 2005)

Forest schrieb:
			
		

> Toll, Du weisst ja noch nicht mal worum es überhaupt geht findest aber dass das alles Quatsch sei...
> 
> 
> Forest



das weiss ich jetzt immer noch nicht ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chr!s (3. September 2005)

Habe heute die Startunterlagen bekommen. Laut Ablaufplan starten alle gleichzeitig. Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Festus (4. September 2005)

Hallo! 
Ehrlich gesagt kann ich das gejammere wegen der Startgelder auch nicht 
verstehen. Letztes Jahr hast du halt ein bisschen weniger bezahlt, das stimmt.
Dafür bekommst du in diesem Jahr auch viel mehr geboten.

Ist für mich nicht ganz nachvollziehbar. Da fahrt Ihr Jungs Räder in Preisklassen
Von 3000 bis 4000 Euro oder auch mehr, und hier wird sich dann über 20 Euro beschwert.   
Schon komisch !!!!!


----------



## easymtbiker (12. September 2005)

ok, es war saugeil und hier mein bericht:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=185074

selbst schuld, wer nicht dabei war, 06 wird es hoffentlich wieder stattfinden!


----------



## Forest (13. September 2005)

War ein absolut geiles event  
Einziges Etappen-Rennen in D und daher auch ein bisschen Transalp-Flair.
Jeden Tag Startaufstellung an einem andern Ort, immer wieder mit den gleichen Leutchen gefahren. Und eine hervorragende Orga! Ihr müsst bedenken: Wir haben ja noch nicht mal eine Ahnung wie aufwendig das alles für die war. 220km Waldwege als Strecke festlegen, genehmigen lassen, beschildern und sichern. Alle Achtung...
Strecke war technisch einfach aber tückisch. Ich bin, wie einige andere auch, auf einem schottrigen Waldweg einfach weg gerutscht.
Anstrengend war's natürlich auch. Weniger wegen der Höhenunterschiede als vielmehr durch fehlende Abfahrten. Man konnte NIE die Beine hängen lassen, muste die ganze Zeit treten.
Aber es war sooo geil!

Forest


----------



## sasco (13. September 2005)

also bin nur samstag die maare etappe mitgefahren und ich fands schon ziemlich gut, nur muss ich sagen die strecke hat im vergleich zu den vorjahren schon an reiz verloren...
wenig single trails, größtenteils breite forstwege...und irgendwie hatte ich am ende nur was von 1400 hm aufm tacho obwohls 1700 sein sollten, nervig wenn man sich daran orientiert hat  
naja alles in allem wars trotzdem ok, aber ich hoffe dass es nächstes jahr wieder den üblichen marathon gibt, so wie man ihn aus den vorjahren kannte...

gruß,
sasco


----------



## Storck-Racer (13. September 2005)

sasco schrieb:
			
		

> also bin nur samstag die maare etappe mitgefahren und ich fands schon ziemlich gut, nur muss ich sagen die strecke hat im vergleich zu den vorjahren schon an reiz verloren...
> wenig single trails, größtenteils breite forstwege...und irgendwie hatte ich am ende nur was von 1400 hm aufm tacho obwohls 1700 sein sollten, nervig wenn man sich daran orientiert hat
> naja alles in allem wars trotzdem ok, aber ich hoffe dass es nächstes jahr wieder den üblichen marathon gibt, so wie man ihn aus den vorjahren kannte...
> 
> ...



hallo sasco,

dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. die letzten jahr waren die singletrails viel geiler und die stimmung in daun viel besser, zumal man mitten in der city ankam. ich hoffe, dass wird nächstes jahr wieder so!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chr!s (13. September 2005)

Forest schrieb:
			
		

> War ein absolut geiles event
> Forest


Stimmt, war wirklich eine Erfahrung, die einen jeden Finisher stolz machen darf.
Wo und wann gibts die Bilder?

_*Chr!S*_


----------



## sasco (14. September 2005)

bilder sind jetzt hier zu sehen

gruß
sasco


----------



## Tüte (16. September 2005)

Hat schon fett Spass gemacht. Meiner Meinung nach wäre der Vulkanbike als Etappenrennen hervorragend für einen teaminterner Jahresendwettkampf geeignet - ist schon 'ne größere Herausforderung, als die mageren 42km in Plettenberg.

Mich hatte es übrigens auf der letzten Etappe 2x erwischt: beim ersten Mal im Speedrausch 'ne leichte S-Kurve übersehen und geradeaus in 'nen Stacheldrahtzaun gerutscht. Zum Glück hat der Stacheldraht nachgegeben -> nur 'n paar Kratzer abbekommen. Außerdem hatt' ich 'nen kurzen Orientierungsverlust kurz vorm Ziel, wie einige andere Fahrer auch.

Ansonsten super Event. Da steckt sehr viel Enthusiasmus dahinter, aber auch noch entsprechend Entwicklungspotential (fürs erste Mal aber ganz gut organisiert). Die Bikenight war im Übrigen der Kracher schlechthin: Stellt euch vor, nachts in 'ner proppevollen Kleinstadt bei prächtiger Livemusik, genialer Stimmung und 'nem Bierchen in der Hand Bikern zuzusehen, die dort 'nen Berg hochprügeln, dass einem schon vom Zusehen die Beine weich werden: Phenomenal!


----------



## rothrunner (6. Oktober 2005)

HIer noch ein verspäteter Bericht eines "Backdrifters":

http://www.biken-wertheim.de/Rennteam05/Rennberichte05/Vulkanbike extreme05.htm


----------



## Chr!s (18. Dezember 2005)

Wie auf der Homepage vom Vulkanbike zu lesen war, wurden mehrere Berichte über das Festival im TV gesendet. Wer hat diese aufgenommen?

Gruß  

_*Chr!S*_


----------

